# SNL Bon Jovi Dance Audition- Chris Kattan



## Shelley (Nov 14, 2006)

Make sure your volume is on...YouTube - BON JOVI DANCE AUDITIONS!VERY FUNNY!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL! Too funny!


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 14, 2006)

RITFLMAO....I love this skit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL I love Chris Katan!


----------



## lynnda (Nov 14, 2006)

Sooo funny! Bon Jovi is still hott!

Those shorts!!! My eyes!:scared2: :scared2:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 16, 2006)

Lmaoo, that was hilarious! Oh man, I love Chris Kattan, he's such a riot!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 16, 2006)

lmao


----------



## jessimau (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL!! So awkward! I loved the wigs!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2006)

It' s not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

